# Mozart's music is utter trite



## Violin Vagary (Jan 30, 2014)

Mozart's music is garbage. It goes right through me without leaving any kind of impression. When compared with the music of Bach for example, it's amateur. I've forced my ears to listen to many of his works and the only piece of music with some sustenance is his Dies Irae. The rest of his works are more repetitive than Vivaldi's music. At least Vivaldi's music resonates deeply and carries with it some emotion; though this could be the overuse of the circle of fifths in the glorious fashion he employed it. Mozart's music is sterile, dull and lifeless.

Beethoven's music is not much better. In fact all music post 1750 isn't much cop.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You are correct. Thank you!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Violin Vagary said:


> Mozart's music is garbage. It goes right through me without leaving any kind of impression. When compared with the music of Bach for example, it's amateur. I've forced my ears to listen to many of his works and the only piece of music with some sustenance is his Dies Irae. The rest of his works are more repetitive than Vivaldi's music. At least Vivaldi's music resonates deeply and carries with it some emotion; though this could be the overuse of the circle of fifths in the glorious fashion he employed it. Mozart's music is sterile, dull and lifeless.
> 
> Beethoven's music is not much better. In fact all music post 1750 isn't much cop.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Violin Vagary said:


> It goes right through me without leaving any kind of impression.


I feel the same way about neutrinos.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"War and Peace" in Russian did the same for me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I disagree utterly;but when you think of how much music Mozart wrote, and how much music Bach wrote, and how much music Beethoven wrote, I have to salute you as a really knowledgeable person. You must have spent hours listening to the bulk of the oeuvres of three prolific geniuses, not once, but several times. Wow! :tiphat:

After all, you couldn't possibly condemn what so many listeners have admired and loved without giving it a fair hearing, could you? :devil:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you mean "utter tripe?" If so, then I most must respectfully disagree with your assessments of both Mozart and Beethoven. At the very least, their mus ic is anything but "garbage, as you have so eloquently described it.:scold: 
Perhaps if you are having problems with things going right through you--like the proverbial goose--you should try less bran in your diet; just sayin'.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Violin Vagary said:


> Mozart's music is garbage. It goes right through me without leaving any kind of impression. When compared with the music of Bach for example, it's amateur. I've forced my ears to listen to many of his works and the only piece of music with some sustenance is his Dies Irae. The rest of his works are more repetitive than Vivaldi's music. At least Vivaldi's music resonates deeply and carries with it some emotion; though this could be the overuse of the circle of fifths in the glorious fashion he employed it. Mozart's music is sterile, dull and lifeless.
> 
> Beethoven's music is not much better. In fact all music post 1750 isn't much cop.


Yours is an extreme position that attracts me, but that I cannot accept. Certainly Mozart produced some great music and Beethoven as I recall thought highly of him. Beethoven's music is in my opinion on a much higher plane than Mozart's. I think Mozart was more the music of a party spirit, whereas Beethoven's spirit was far more serious and intense. Mozart's music is enjoyable, but I do not find myself seeking it out as I do with Beethoven.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

What was that quote from Shakespeare?

Do not feed the trolls.
They have their exits and their entrances.

Something like that.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Even if you think that way about beethoven and mozart and really have heard enough (of all kinds of genres) of both of them to know this for sure (calling it garbage, especially on a forum many people like their music, however does sound a bit hatefull to me, I don't know why you would bear a grudge for something that doesn't do anything at all to you?), that still doesn't mean all music after 1750 is the same. Many composers after Beethoven are known for their emotional music, and many are known for their complexity in music. Even more than baroque composers I guess.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

I think we've seen this movie before.

On that note, I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Is that the Benny Hill theme music I here?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep, this says it all.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I actually understood your point until you started to mention Beethoven and all music after 1750 being garbage. lol The Romantic Era is the golden age of Classical Music imo. You're missing out if you think all music after 1750 sounds like Mozart and Beethoven. Try the Late Romantic Era for something different. Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Brahms, Mahler, Sibelius and etc. Or even early Modernism with Stravinsky, Bartok, and Prokofiev.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread is garbage. It goes right through me without leaving any kind of impression. When compared with the threads of Ingelou for example, it's amateur. I've forced my eyes to read too many of your works and the only thread with some sustenance is "Are my hands to big to play the violin"......


Seriously - there are many ways to criticise. But crassly dismissing 263 years of music is just trolling.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I actually understood your point until you started to mention Beethoven and all music after 1750 being garbage. lol The Romantic Era is the golden age of Classical Music imo.


You were _so_ this kinda guy a little over a year ago, but all _pro Vivaldi._ and also acknowledging Bach (that was nice of you  Now it is not just later classical, but an ardent love of the romantics, and the later romantics at that. LOL.

_Time will tell if the OP is one who is the narrowest minded type of listener (to a point where people just generally dismiss them as a disturbed crank, nutter, or simpleton) or just another both-feet inserted directly in mouth silly post from a passionate and very green neophyte._ I'd tend to cut some slack and guess it is the latter, and, you know, not pay much attention at all but for a now and then glance to see how they're comimg along over the course of a year, or two.

Of course, everyone knows whether it is your preference or not, "If you don't get Mozart, you don't get music." 
:lol:.....:lol:.....:lol:.....


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> You were _so_ this kinda guy a little over a year ago, but all _pro Vivaldi._ and also acknowledging Bach (that was nice of you  Now it is not just later classical, but an ardent love of the romantics, and the later romantics at that. LOL.
> 
> Time will tell if the OP is one who is the narrowest minded of type of listener (to a point where people just dismiss them as a disturbed crank, nutter, or simpleton) or just another both-feet inserted directly in mouth silly post from a passionate and very green neophyte. I'd tend to cut some slack and guess it is the latter, and, you know, not pay much attention at all but for a now and then glance and see how they've come along in a year or two.
> 
> ...


I was into Baroque and Avant-Garde back then. lol So maybe Ligeti and Schnittke are worth looking into as well if this poster is truly how I was in the past. But I did always appreciate Beethoven's Symphonies. And oh yeah. CPE Bach's quirky style is a definite change to Mozart. Both from the same era but quite different.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

Violin Vagary said:


> Beethoven's music is not much better. In fact all music post 1750 isn't much cop.


So, the Strawberry Alarm Clock is rubbish as well?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> So, the Strawberry Alarm Clock is rubbish as well?


Well at least he likes Bach. Let's focus on the positives here.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It happens sometimes. You dye your hair purple, strip down to a thong, and when you walk down Main Street singing the national anthem nobody notices. What to do, what to do.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Violin Vagary said:


> Beethoven's music is not much better. In fact all music post 1750 isn't much cop.


It's strange that in over forty years of playing Mozart & Beethoven's music this thought has never occurred to me, but it must be the triteness I love.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

samurai said:


> Did you mean "utter tripe?" If so, then I most must respectfully disagree with your assessments of both Mozart and Beethoven. At the very least, their mus ic is anything but "garbage, as you have so eloquently described it.:scold:
> Perhaps if you are having problems with things going right through you--like the proverbial goose--you should try less bran in your diet; just sayin'.


Perhaps the OP meant "Trite Tripe."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

There are a number of groups you could join, like:

"Bach's is the only music worth calling music. Music before Bach is silly and meaningless, and after Bach music went rapidly downhill into an abyss of cacaphony."

"Just intonation is the only way to listen to music, and Bach embracing equal temperament was the Devil who catalyzed the downfall of classical music from that time on."

"There is no real classical music from 1900 onwards."

Etc.

Somewhere, there is a group for you


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"You talkin' to me?"

View attachment 33853


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> "You talkin' to me?"
> 
> View attachment 33853


No. . . no smart-alec backtalk to THAT!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Violin Vagary said:


> Mozart's music is garbage. It goes right through me without leaving any kind of impression. When compared with the music of Bach for example, it's amateur. I've forced my ears to listen to many of his works and the only piece of music with some sustenance is his Dies Irae. The rest of his works are more repetitive than Vivaldi's music. At least Vivaldi's music resonates deeply and carries with it some emotion; though this could be the overuse of the circle of fifths in the glorious fashion he employed it. Mozart's music is sterile, dull and lifeless.
> 
> Beethoven's music is not much better. In fact all music post 1750 isn't much cop.


This doesn't say much about Mozart or Beethoven. Says quite a bit about you though!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Well at least he likes Bach. Let's focus on the positives here.


Sorry, Bach has many fans who don't know a jot about music or Bach, just as a few of the other 'big boys,' Vivaldi, Beethoven, Mozart and Wagner the most common of these, seem to attract similar 'fans.'

Yes, the OP could have chosen 'worse,' to both like and dislike. ...:devil:...:lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ukko said:


> It happens sometimes. You dye your hair purple, strip down to a thong, and when you walk down Main Street singing the national anthem nobody notices. What to do, what to do.


Keep the act, put it on roller blades, add a few flamboyant moves.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavidA said:


> This doesn't say much about Mozart or Beethoven. Says quite a bit about you though!


It says little about, more de facto revealing what one is not about, yet.

About 'not liking' a piece or composer....

*Originally Posted by arpeggio*_
"As I have stated before in other threads, when the Verdi train left the station I was not on it.
There are a few exceptions, but it bothers me that I can not stand such a great composer.

P. S. I learned a long time ago that just because I do not like something does it mean it is bad."_

Exactly! You "have my permission" to not at all care for the work of a great composer, in good part *because you know enough that your personal tastes do not turn a good / great composer's music into bad / terrible music..*. the is the glaring missed take on the part of the OP, who is certainly not the first or last to make such a (nonsensical) pronouncement.

"I don't like this music" never went very far for me at all 

"Why" would be far more interesting, and that why maybe should include at least some point of view from the listener's own thought-through take on their personal aesthetic -- far beyond 'that music is crap.'

*Composer Name*'s music is trite, crap, noise, etc. is an announcement of ignorance and perhaps a real sort of selective deafness on the part of they who make such pronouncements (I would lump in with that type some of the _supposedly informed_ who seem to bristle at either modern, the more contemporary, or whole eras of the repertoire by style.)

Whichever way you slice it, and regardless of the age of who says it, how it is said is kid's stuff, or from a true neophyte / naif, and the least treasured of the sorts of things kids come up with.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Someone should revive thiat Mozart vs. Modernism thread.  The next step for the OP would just skip all the conservative stuff and go right to Xenakis.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Ukko said:


> It happens sometimes. You dye your hair purple, strip down to a thong, and when you walk down Main Street singing the national anthem nobody notices. What to do, what to do.


Wow I wish that was actually possible =o not that I want any of those things though but still
Ive always wanted to be unnoticed in these kind of aspects


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Keep the act, put it on roller blades, add a few flamboyant moves.


Interstate 90, Cleveland, Sunday 1400 (nobody would notice King Kong during rush hour). Dodging potholes would do for the moves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

I wish he wouldn't troop his trite tripe on this Board. It is merely a trick to trip true fans into a trap. Treat tripe trolls as traducers to avoid a truckload more. Truthfully.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Violin Vagary said:


> Mozart's music is garbage. It goes right through me without leaving any kind of impression. When compared with the music of Bach for example, it's amateur. I've forced my ears to listen to many of his works and the only piece of music with some sustenance is his Dies Irae. The rest of his works are more repetitive than Vivaldi's music. At least Vivaldi's music resonates deeply and carries with it some emotion; though this could be the overuse of the circle of fifths in the glorious fashion he employed it. Mozart's music is sterile, dull and lifeless.
> 
> Beethoven's music is not much better. In fact all music post 1750 isn't much cop.


From what I read it would be difficult to make any sort of impression on you. But I wonder who you are trying to make an impression on --us? No, not really.
Incidentally trite is not a noun,dear me.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

There is repetition in Bach also...Moazart has a lot varieties in his m usic, in my ear...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Violin Vagary said:


> In fact all music post 1750 isn't much cop.


Hey! That includes Babbitt, Cage, Xenakis, and Boulez! I'm insulted! And yet, Vivaldi got through? Egad, what a strange matrix-filter this is!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

I am most intrigued by the patterns. And by which posters use which patterns.

Make a quick substitution to see what I'm talking about. Replace "Mozart" with "Cage." (And maybe "post 1950" for "post 1750.")
And substitute X, Y, or Z anti-modernist for Violin Vagary.*

For the Cage thread, it would be me saying "This doesn't say much about [ ]. Says quite a bit about you though!"

And the kind of person who could say, on this thread, "This doesn't say much about Mozart or Beethoven. Says quite a bit about you though!" would be the person making the OP for the Cage thread.

Now if only one little light could go on for one anti-modernist, then Violin Vagary's silly rant would have been quite worthwhile.

*Who, just by the way, has not contributed to this thread beyond the OP (we're talking to ourselves!! Again!!!).


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Ukko said:


> It happens sometimes. You dye your hair purple, strip down to a thong, and when you walk down Main Street singing the national anthem nobody notices. What to do, what to do.


I know you ain't talkin' to me, Ukko (which suits me just fine), but change the colour to saffron and substitute drop-crotch trousers and voluminous tops for your tong and you've just described how most of us ignore the slightly annoying Hari Krishnas. I've yet to work out their 'anthem'.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> I know you ain't talkin' to me, Ukko (which suits me just fine), but change the colour to saffron and substitute *drop-crotch trousers and voluminous tops *for your tong and you've just described how most of us ignore the slightly annoying Hari Krishnas. I've yet to work out their 'anthem'.


Care to expand on your closet, TalkingHead?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Partita said:


> I wish he wouldn't troop his trite tripe on this Board. It is merely a trick to trip true fans into a trap. Treat tripe trolls as traducers to avoid a truckload more. Truthfully.


Look at it this way: some people so gracelessly and stupidly announce they are graceless and if not thick, really not at all nice. You have instant data substantial enough to go to that ignore function and exercise your option. You don't have to wait for them to slowly or coyly reveal themselves


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

some guy said:


> I am most intrigued by the patterns. And by which posters use which patterns.
> 
> Make a quick substitution to see what I'm talking about. Replace "Mozart" with "Cage." (And maybe "post 1950" for "post 1750.")
> And substitute X, Y, or Z anti-modernist for Violin Vagary.*
> ...


Someguy, using his keen insight, has uncovered the underlying principle behind off-the wall generality. It's a very penetrating look at the hidden mechanisms at work here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Sometimes I don't even notice when my old stereo randomly turns on and tunes in to the 24-hour John Cage radio. That one short piece always goes right through me.

I once developed time travel technology. I destroyed my work lest the potential for calamity be fulfilled, but not before a lengthy trip back to ancient Greece. 

After hearing a plethora of this ancient music, I realized that worthy music died with the works of that hack Hildegard Von Bingen.

If only the rest of the world was so enlightened...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Care to expand on your closet, TalkingHead?


Tell you what, Vaneyes, there's a lot of old rubbish in my closet that needs to be ditched! Or are you trying to 'out' me from my closet? Hah!


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

I should remind myself to bring my aspirin washed down with a good old fashioned the next time I feel so lured to a thread such as this.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

some guy said:


> I am most intrigued by the patterns. And by which posters use which patterns.
> 
> Make a quick substitution to see what I'm talking about. Replace "Mozart" with "Cage." (And maybe "post 1950" for "post 1750.")
> And substitute X, Y, or Z anti-modernist for Violin Vagary.*
> ...


I admire how you managed to use attack on Mozart as pretext to write another defensive post on modern music. It seems that your desire to defend it is so great that when entirely different music is being attacked, you feel need to bend the offense at yourself.

EXAMPLARY ZEAL


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aramis said:


> I admire how you managed to use attack on Mozart as pretext to write another defensive post on modern music. It seems that your desire to defend it is so great that when entirely different music is being attacked, you feel need to bend the offense at yourself.
> 
> EXEMPLARY ZEAL


Yes and No  The exemplary zeal (in the named case against and not for), the more than zealous closed-mindedness, are quite the same _regardless of the chosen target_. I do think that was at least part of the point there.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

moody said:


> From what I read it would be difficult to make any sort of impression on you. But I wonder who you are trying to make an impression on --us? No, not really.
> Incidentally trite is not a noun,dear me.


I assume the poster meant "tripe," not "trite."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripe


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Why do I feel like there are about to be a half-dozen threads on the mystical nature of Brandenburg 5?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey, you people. This thread hasn't been culled yet so the indications could be that it's deemed not to be a troll post.

Taking it a little more seriously therefore, I have been pondering on the word "trite". This is an adjective and it is grammatically incorrect to state: "Mozart's music is utter trite". This is because a noun would be expected in the place of "trite".

What the author means, I think, is that: "Mozart's music is utterly trite". This would be correct because one is allowed to use and adverb ("utterly") to qualify an adjective ("trite").

Proceeding on this basis, he is asserting that not just Mozart' but Beethoven's music, and in fact all music written after 1750, is "utterly trite".

I think he is entitled to his opinion, just like we are. If he's happy with this opinion, why should we feel in any way bothered to correct him? It's no different from saying something like "McDonald's food is utterly awful".

Fair enough. Good luck to anyone who may think so. It's not worth losing sleep over, for sure.

And the next one please.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

ahammel said:


> Why do I feel like there are about to be a half-dozen threads on the mystical nature of Brandenburg 5?


I'd rather find out about latest adventures of the proficient viking.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> I assume the poster meant "tripe," not "trite."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripe


Well,that shows you what you're dealing with.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ahammel said:


> Why do I feel like there are about to be a half-dozen threads on the mystical nature of Brandenburg 5?


Because the two free evening adult classes at the local junior college on Numerology and the Kabbalah were already full?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Partita said:


> Hey, you people. This thread hasn't been culled yet so the indications could be that it's deemed not to be a troll post.
> 
> Taking it a little more seriously therefore, I have been pondering on the word "trite". This is an adjective and it is grammatically incorrect to state: "Mozart's music is utter trite". This is because a noun would be expected in the place of "trite".
> 
> ...


When there is so little to the OP that instead you turn to analyzing the grammar, syntax, or diagramming the sentences of the text, I think that is pretty telling, and damning, in and of itself


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> I assume the poster meant "tripe," not "trite."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripe


Or he meant "utterly."


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Florestan said:


> I think Mozart was more the music of a party spirit, whereas Beethoven's spirit was far more serious and intense. Mozart's music is enjoyable, but I do not find myself seeking it out as I do with Beethoven.


That's an opinion commonly espoused by people, most likely including the OP, with little familiarity with Mozart's work. Were you attracted to the thread because you recognized yourself in the original poster's voice?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Or he meant "utterly."


"Careless in deed, careless in thought." (thanks to "Aphorisms While-U-Wait," a service of Instant Wisdom Enterprises)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Partita said:


> Hey, you people. This thread hasn't been culled yet so the indications could be that it's deemed not to be a troll post.
> 
> Taking it a little more seriously therefore, I have been pondering on the word "trite". This is an adjective and it is grammatically incorrect to state: "Mozart's music is utter trite". This is because a noun would be expected in the place of "trite".
> 
> ...


" trite

_adjective_
adjective: *trite*; comparative adjective: *triter*; superlative adjective: *tritest*
*1*. 
(of a remark, opinion, or idea) overused and consequently of little import; lacking originality or freshness.
"this point may now seem obvious and trite"

synonyms:banal, hackneyed, clichéd, platitudinous, vapid, commonplace, stock, conventional, stereotyped, overused, overdone, overworked, stale, worn out, timeworn, tired, hoary, hack, unimaginative, unoriginal, uninteresting, dull, uninvolving; "


Most of those synonyms don't work - who would he be copying? No, I think the OP used the wrong word, because you have to go all the way to the last three to get to 'stand alone' meanings (those all mean no hooks sunk - or any extant grab handles weren't recognized).

I don't care for fresh tripe; but pickled tripe, breaded and deep fried... puts a sparkle in the eyes. That's an euphemism.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Or he meant "utterly."


As already noted.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Or he meant "utterly."


That's true. Or if I'm right about "tripe," perhaps he meant "udder."


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> That's true. Or if I'm right about "tripe," perhaps he meant "udder."


The standard issue tripe is cow stomach. The one that cuds come from, I think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Ukko said:


> No, I think the OP used the wrong word, because you have to go all the way to the last three to get to 'stand alone' meanings (those all mean no hooks sunk - or any extant grab handles weren't recognized).
> 
> I don't care for fresh tripe; but pickled tripe, breaded and deep fried... puts a sparkle in the eyes. That's an euphemism.


I think he means "utterly trite" in the sense that the music he refers to is banal and lacking in substance.

But even if he meant to say "utter tripe" it doesn't make much difference to his evidently low opinion of this type of music. Both "utter tripe" and "utterly trite" are expressions in the same ball-park to indicate one's strong negative feelings towards this kind of music.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Ukko said:


> The standard issue tripe is cow stomach. The one that cuds come from, I think.


Tripe is not always considered to be rubbish. On the contrary it's a delicasy in some parts of the civilised world. In the less civilised parts, I suspect the natives would bite your hand off to get a slice of it. It might therefore be that the OP reckons Mozart's music is highly valuable and nothing short of fantastic. We'll have to see whether any further enlightenment is made.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Partita said:


> Tripe is not always considered to be rubbish. On the contrary it's a delicasy in some parts of the civilised world. In the less civilised parts, I suspect the natives would bite your hand off to get a slice of it. It might therefore be that the OP reckons Mozart's music is highly valuable and nothing short of fantastic. We'll have to see whether any further enlightenment is made.


Tripe is a popular dim sum dish. My wife usually orders it. She get to eat it all, of course.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Tripe is a popular dim sum dish. My wife usually orders it. She get to eat it all, of course.


I can well imagine it. They're no fools over their in China when it comes to food. In fact I spent three months in Hong Kong earlier in my career, and came to sample just about any creature that once lived, entrails and all. In fact some of it was probably still alive, as it's not always easy to tell. On some occasions there was no point asking because all you got in return was a goofy grin. And that was in the lap of cullinary luxury and sophistication, compared with some parts of China where things are even more uncertain. So, yes indeed, we could well be seeing the greatest admiration for Mozart being expressed here, a veritable titan of a composer amongst an otherwise lousy bunch on offer from that period.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Partita said:


> Tripe is not always considered to be rubbish. On the contrary it's a delicasy in some parts of the civilised world.


Indeed, I'm given new evidence every day that there are people who love tripe.

Incidentally, there is a recent book about tripe that's been getting good reviews, called "Tripe: A Most Excellent Dish," that puts together a few essays that some of us may have missed when they were first published:



> This brief yet elegantly designed book reprints Houlihan's 1988 history of the Lancashire tripe trade, together with Roy Shipperbottom's essay on the "Decline of Tripe" and a 1987 piece by Lynda Brown on "Elder: 'A Good Udder to Dinner'"


http://www.theguardian.com/books/2012/jan/17/tripe-marjory-houlihan-review


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Indeed, I'm given new evidence every day that there are people who love tripe [...]


Absolutely delicious, it is. Best in and around Dijon, though Alsace puts in a good show.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

This thread has gone from bad to worse, but I almost fell on the floor laughing. :lol:


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Violin Vagary said:


> Mozart's music is garbage. It goes right through me without leaving any kind of impression. When compared with the music of Bach for example, it's amateur. I've forced my ears to listen to many of his works and the only piece of music with some sustenance is his Dies Irae. The rest of his works are more repetitive than Vivaldi's music. At least Vivaldi's music resonates deeply and carries with it some emotion; though this could be the overuse of the circle of fifths in the glorious fashion he employed it. Mozart's music is sterile, dull and lifeless.


Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by Violin Vagary
> 
> Mozart's music is utter trite. Mozart's music is garbage. It goes right through me without leaving any kind of impression.











Hey! We're rather partial to tripe around here! (and it won't go through you without leaving any kind of impression, either  )

(I'm pretty sure this will be the first time anyone on TC has linked a post to Chadwick's of Bury Black Pudding Stall!)


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Absolutely delicious, it is. Best in and around Dijon, though Alsace puts in a good show.


What about "trippa alla fiorentina" (tripe florentine style)? Absolutely delicius!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/trippa-alla-fiorentina-recipe.html


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Partita said:


> I can well imagine it. They're no fools over their in China when it comes to food. In fact I spent three months in Hong Kong earlier in my career, and came to sample just about any creature that once lived, entrails and all. In fact some of it was probably still alive, as it's not always easy to tell. On some occasions there was no point asking because all you got in return was a goofy grin. And that was in the lap of cullinary luxury and sophistication, compared with some parts of China where things are even more uncertain. So, yes indeed, we could well be seeing the greatest admiration for Mozart being expressed here, a veritable titan of a composer amongst an otherwise lousy bunch on offer from that period.


"If its back faces Heaven, it is edible." ~ Chinese
I suppose there is an exemption for human infants who are still crawling


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

We're all just a bunch of ***** in the dumpster. Amazing how much attention garbage gets.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

*garbage?*










*is this garbage??
*


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I take it as a kind of aesthetical exercise in self deprivation. What if I deny myself to like all music after 1750? How would my life look like (/be sounding) with only music dating from before 1750? Sometimes I volunteer to think about a life with only 20th century music. Well, I would still be able to listen to Prokofiev & Shostakovich & Mahler & Poulenc... Instead of Preludes & Fugues from Johann Sebastian I would listen only to Dimitri's masterwork. To a certain extent I have to confess, that I'm very much a fan of the XXth century and would not be suffering that much under such a punishment. But after a while of venturing into such ascetic wanderings through the desert I will start to transgress again, put an end to my self imposed monastic hunger strike, and take another lethal dose of say, Vivaldi (what about 3 hours of Juditha Triumphans?).


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> We're all just a bunch of ***** in the dumpster. Amazing how much attention garbage gets.


You'll notice that members with more gravitas such as our esteemed moderator Herr Mahlerian have somehow managed to restrain themselves from comment...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Tripe is a popular dim sum dish. My wife usually orders it. She get to eat it all, of course.


Tripe - I hate it. I remember talking about it to my school dentist, and he told me of how he once stayed at a B & B where they brought the house dinner to his room on a tray and it was tripe. He didn't want to leave it and hurt his landlady's feelings, so he flushed it down the toilet, and blocked the whole system.

Maybe he means that Mozart's music just stops you in your tracks?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't believe such a banal post has started all this comment.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I too struggle to concentrate in the evening so anything after about 10 to six is a struggle for me as well.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> I too struggle to concentrate in the evening so anything after about 10 to six is a struggle for me as well.


Is this post in the right thread?

On second thoughts - this is as good a response as any other to the OP!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Tripe - I hate it. I remember talking about it to my school dentist, and he told me of how he once stayed at a B & B where they brought the house dinner to his room on a tray and it was tripe. He didn't want to leave it and hurt his landlady's feelings, so he flushed it down the toilet, and blocked the whole system.
> 
> Maybe he means that Mozart's music just stops you in your tracks?


The only time I've had tripe was in Pho and I really liked it there. But I really like chewy things so that's just me I guess.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> We're all just a bunch of ***** in the dumpster. Amazing how much attention garbage gets.


Ahhh, but that sickly sweet smell is so, so, uh, _*ODIFEROUS *_


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> We're all just a bunch of ***** in the dumpster. Amazing how much attention garbage gets.


Who you callin "****"?


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

violadude said:


> The only time I've had tripe was in Pho and I really liked it there. But I really like chewy things so that's just me I guess.


Vegetarian - like Mahler - so the gross-out factor of this thread is, for me, approximately quintupled.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

DavidA said:


> I can't believe such a banal post has started all this comment.


Believe! Actually, it has brought-up some worthy discussion here and there or...well, somewhere...


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I see the OP has been banned, I do pity him a bit for having got no answer on his other thread, asking what the chord progression of a vivaldi cello concerto is (othen than that I could pity him for not enjoying music after 1750....)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Why was he banned? That's sort of odd. It must have been something to do with a private message or something.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

violadude said:


> Why was he banned? That's sort of odd. It must have been something to do with a private message or something.


yeah no idea, I wanted to see if he had more posts than this thread, and found he is banned. I think its odd too but I must admit I don't miss him a lot

Then I also found the other thread and I actually felt sad he asked a question but was banned before he recieved answer

I really hope it was because of a private message or something because now I can't stop thinking about what his reasons were for posting such a thing  things like maybe he did have a good reason feeling so much hate for mozart and people that like him.... some trauma or something to do with being bullied for musical taste or being forced to not only listen to mozart but also saying he likes it, or worse... having parents that are even more baroque purists than him having put him full of their ideas and opinions and even arguments (if you would call it that) about later music

I know Im just crazy though


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> I see the OP has been banned, I do pity him a bit for having got no answer on his other thread, asking what the chord progression of a vivaldi cello concerto is (othen than that I could pity him for not enjoying music after 1750....)


Not surprised.
As I wrote in thread post #10, you've got to know when to avoid 'em.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

lupinix said:


> I see the OP has been banned


Even allowing for time zone differences, that may be a record of dubious distinction. 
Join Date: 30 January 2014. 
Banned: 30 January 2014.

R.I.P.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep. Mozart is gaaarbaage and the Pope is a Protestant. You know that, right??


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

lupinix said:


> yeah no idea, I wanted to see if he had more posts than this thread, and found he is banned. I think its odd too but I must admit I don't miss him a lot
> 
> Then I also found the other thread and I actually felt sad he asked a question but was banned before he recieved answer
> 
> ...


His posting was likely judged as being socially inappropriate, antithetical to polite discourse, and thoughtlessly offensive to many members of TC. Which it was. If so, I sure hope this was explained to him so that he learned something from the experience; he seemed like a youngster, but I'm a bad judge of age!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Even allowing for time zone differences, that may be a record of dubious distinction.
> Join Date: 30 January 2014.
> Banned: 30 January 2014.
> 
> R.I.P.


I do feel a bit sad for him though
Its a good thing I can't pm him for that! 
So that I don't have to chose between 'not knowing if he felt bad when writing thatand being banned has hurt him even more' and 'probably being hurt by him anyway myself no matter what the case was'

people are such strange creatures.... (and Im probably even stranger)


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

lupinix said:


> I do feel a bit sad for him though
> Its a good thing I can't pm him for that!
> So that I don't have to chose between 'not knowing if he felt bad when writing thatand being banned has hurt him even more' and 'probably being hurt by him anyway myself no matter what the case was'
> 
> people are such strange creatures.... (and Im probably even stranger)


I know, it's so horrible. He probably tried to log in and no doubt engage us with intelligent, rational conversation only to see that he was banned. He could be CRYING in his bed right now, or even contemplating suicide. WHY GOD WHY!!!?? Somebody needs to talk to him RIGHT NOW and tell him everything's going to be okay. We won't rest until this injustice has been answered by the admins, depriving us of the no-doubt invaluable insight this person could've afforded us.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm not going to read all the responses. 7 pages in less than a day? I hope everyone realizes that this is the same character that posted the threads about Brandenburg 5, the spider/mother existential nonsense, and the off-color thread about Vivaldi and Bach. He's more transparent that saran wrap, and it appears he shows up every few weeks, with a new name, and spews nonsense. I will no longer take the bait.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

scratchgolf said:


> I'm not going to read all the responses. 7 pages in less than a day? I hope everyone realizes that this is the same character that posted the threads about Brandenburg 5, the spider/mother existential nonsense, and the off-color thread about Vivaldi and Bach. He's more transparent that saran wrap, and it appears he shows up every few weeks, with a new name, and spews nonsense. I will no longer take the bait.


I am easily amused, and the posts this guy generates are better then tossing playing cards at a hat.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This thread is now closed.


----------

